# Hosed at W. 57th



## FatPedro (Jun 24, 2015)

So, we had been dilligently trying to book at week at W. 57th for the week of Aug 1 to 8.

Everything was going good and then *BAM* from one minute to the next, Aug 6 was sold out!

Well, that sucks. Still going to try for 7th & 8th and probably stay nearby on the 6th, unless there's a sudden cancellation. .*hint8*.

So, if any of you tuggers have an Aug 6, studio at W.57 and are going to cancel, please let me know first so I can grab it. I'd rather not have to move hotels for one day if I can avoid it!

Just needing to vent...

Fatima and Pedro.

P: We how many points?
F: 20,400
P: Should we get more?:rofl:


----------



## Ron98GT (Jun 24, 2015)

Just keep tying at different times during the day & night.

We recently stayed at W57th, May 24th to May 28th (4 nites), in a studio.  I went on-line every night after midnight pacific time to book a room, one day/nite at a time.

One night, I could not get a studio, so I booked a 1 bedroom.  Later that day, a studio became available, so I booked it along with the 1 bedroom. For some reason, I could not cancel the 1 bedroom and book the studio.  I called HGVC, told them about the problem, they didn't charge me, and reimbursed me for the fees.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jun 24, 2015)

Did this happen while making the reservation online with Revolution?  If so, call HGVC.  I have had the same thing happen to me a few times.  When I called, the room was available on the date and I was able to make the reservation..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatPedro (Jun 24, 2015)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Did this happen while making the reservation online with Revolution?  If so, call HGVC.  I have had the same thing happen to me a few times.  When I called, the room was available on the date and I was able to make the reservation..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Crypt. 

Yes, we phone them, but it was definately gone. Checking about every hour now with the hopes that someone cancels.
Feels like I might be :deadhorse:, but you just never know.

Thanks,
Pedro.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jun 24, 2015)

Be persistent.  Plans change and something might very possibly come up.  I had to piece together a four night stay there last October by making three individual reservations.  I checked online every night at 11:59 pm EST and booked one night at a time at the stroke of midnight each evening, like Ron98GT.  It cost a little more, but I was able to do it.  

I hope it works out for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatPedro (Jun 27, 2015)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Be persistent.  Plans change and something might very possibly come up.  I had to piece together a four night stay there last October by making three individual reservations.  I checked online every night at 11:59 pm EST and booked one night at a time at the stroke of midnight each evening, like Ron98GT.  It cost a little more, but I was able to do it.
> 
> I hope it works out for you.
> 
> ...



Well fellow tuggers, persistence has paid off, and we will be at W. 57th for the full 8 nights!

Thanks everyone!

Pedro.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 27, 2015)

Happy for you!


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jun 27, 2015)

Congratulations -- what dates?  We will be there 7/31 - 8/3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tahoeJoe (Jun 27, 2015)

*Hosed?*

I can't help you at W 57th but I nominate your post for best thread title on TUG. :rofl:


----------



## FatPedro (Jun 29, 2015)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> Congratulations -- what dates?  We will be there 7/31 - 8/3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We are there 8/1-8/9

Have fun!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L (Jul 13, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> Just keep tying at different times during the day & night.
> 
> We recently stayed at W57th, May 24th to May 28th (4 nites), in a studio.  I went on-line every night after midnight pacific time to book a room, one day/nite at a time.
> 
> One night, I could not get a studio, so I booked a 1 bedroom.  Later that day, a studio became available, so I booked it along with the 1 bedroom. For some reason, I could not cancel the 1 bedroom and book the studio.  I called HGVC, told them about the problem, they didn't charge me, and reimbursed me for the fees.



I will be trying to use my sister's HGVC points this way some day in the future.  I was under the impression that if I booked one night at a time online, that it would incur the reservation fee each time.  Were you able to get the reservation fees reimbursed for each night, or did you have to pay 4 fees?


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 13, 2015)

I only had to pay once. I didn't make 4 reservations. I updated the 1st reservation by adding the 2nd nite.  Then I updated the 1st reservation to add the 3rd nite, etc.  So, it was a one time fee.  This is unique to W57th ST and I don't think that it applies to another HGVC property, that I know of.  Another thing, you have to use Revolution, not Classic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L (Jul 14, 2015)

Ron98GT said:


> I only had to pay once. I didn't make 4 reservations. I updated the 1st reservation by adding the 2nd nite.  Then I updated the 1st reservation to add the 3rd nite, etc.  So, it was a one time fee.  This is unique to W57th ST and I don't think that it applies to another HGVC property, that I know of.  Another thing, you have to use Revolution, not Classic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for this information.  So you were able to do the updates all online?  I am new to using my sister's online account, so wasn't aware I could change a reservation online.


----------



## tommy1005 (Aug 4, 2015)

so, why does it show dates as unavailable on hgvc, but if I go to hilton.com I can book and pay cash?


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 4, 2015)

tommy1005 said:


> so, why does it show dates as unavailable on hgvc, but if I go to hilton.com I can book and pay cash?



Becuz:
(1) HGVC may own "unsold" inventory which it rents thru Hilton Hotels
.... as we might do with our own TS... Hilton Hotels is their Craigslist.
(2) when a HGV'er converts their HGVC points to HHonors, Hilton Hotels
is compensated with corresponding space at a HGVC resort. 
.


----------

